# Frontier 2104 or Sundance FX19 Vapor



## RedHeadFisher (Sep 29, 2012)

Doing some final research... I realize these are two different animals, but would love any of your thoughts on which one of these would better suit the Corpus area with runs south occasionally. The 2104 (meridian full liner) would be rigged with a 200 SHO. The FX19 with a 150fs. Both will be just at or under 40k new rigged with jack plate, trolling motor & possibly power pole if I can swing it in the deal. 

Fx has 7" draft and will top out @ 60 mph but will only hold 3 ish people max
2104 has 12" draft and should run upper 50's but will hold much more gear and people. 

Will the 2104's draft be an issue for most areas between the causeway and Baffin? If not, I'm thinking the Frontier since it seems more versatile overall. 

Thanks in advance for the input and angler wisdom! Please let me know if I'm overlooking something obvious. This will be my second boat purchase. My first was an aluminum 18 footer w a 90hp. 
So I'm pumped for the upgrade! But don't wanna regret something I didn't think of.


----------



## chrism31 (Oct 19, 2010)

frontier you will be amazed by the ride of the boat. your basically buying a kenner because the frontiers are built bye bill kenner


----------



## Frontier2104 (Jul 16, 2012)

I can only give feed back on the 2104. 
This boat gives you a lot for the price. Rides well and is dry. With the interior room fishes four comfortably. Lots of storage w/ two livewells. 
Price out the door rigged out with a 200 SHO for less than 40K that would be an excellant deal. Maybe a rare deal. 
With the 200 SHO proped right and you with 1/2 tank fuel you will be over 60 mph.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

You can fish the entire King Ranch shoreline and Baffin in the frontier. The water depth is at least 3 feet everywhere you go. The only time you will run into trouble is hopping over the spoil banks from the intercoastal but there are lots of cuts and channels that are plenty deep for that boat to cross over. Pretty much every guide in the area runs a Haynie HO which is a big deep vee hull and they have no problem fishing most areas. Those Yamaha SHO's are fine engines as well.


----------



## RedHeadFisher (Sep 29, 2012)

Frontier2104 said:


> I can only give feed back on the 2104.
> This boat gives you a lot for the price. Rides well and is dry. With the interior room fishes four comfortably. Lots of storage w/ two livewells.
> Price out the door rigged out with a 200 SHO for less than 40K that would be an excellant deal. Maybe a rare deal.
> With the 200 SHO proped right and you with 1/2 tank fuel you will be over 60 mph.


Thanks for the help. And yes... One quote is right at 40 before taxes and such.


----------



## RedHeadFisher (Sep 29, 2012)

Are there any shops in the corpus area that sell or do warranty work on Frontier boats? I'm sure it won't be a problem finding a good Yamaha guy...


----------



## RedHeadFisher (Sep 29, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> You can fish the entire King Ranch shoreline and Baffin in the frontier. The water depth is at least 3 feet everywhere you go. The only time you will run into trouble is hopping over the spoil banks from the intercoastal but there are lots of cuts and channels that are plenty deep for that boat to cross over. Pretty much every guide in the area runs a Haynie HO which is a big deep vee hull and they have no problem fishing most areas. Those Yamaha SHO's are fine engines as well.


Great point! Thanks [email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Have you went over to Waypoint Marine in Corpus? They sell a few different kinds of brands of boats and may even be a Frontier dealer. I do know that their service department is second to none. I think they service Yamahas, I know they service Mercury's and Evinrudes. They will treat you right and get your motor fixed or tuned up quickly. I think you will be more happy with that Frontier than the technical poling skiff since you fish in the Laguna. There are only a handful of places that the Frontier won't run but even then you can idle until it gets shallow and jump out and wade the shallow places like the Meadows and parts of Nighthawk Bay and even 9 mile hole. Also that Frontier can fish more people and is a lot more family friendly as well. They make a fine boat and that SHO Yamaha is a fine engine.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

I've fished my Frontier 210, with a 25" hpdi, several times out of CC, AP, and Port A. I'll admit had I not had someone in the boat that knew the area, I'd have been in trouble several times. But I never stuck it and each time we netted plenty of fish.

Knowing the area is important for any bay system regardless of the boat you are in. I think super skinny boats will only get you in more trouble if you don't know the area...bout like a 16 year old having a 4x4 for his first vehicle.

I don't think you can go wrong with the Fro. Good luck and post pics!


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

All things considered, I will always opt for the more capable boat for the areas the boat will be run. I have seen the Frontier and always impressed with it's capabilities and well thought out layout. 

ATX is a good person to talk to about the Frontier. 



EDIT - for some reason I was fixed on the LM, not the Corpus area... The Frontier is better for Corpus!


----------



## RedHeadFisher (Sep 29, 2012)

ATX 4x4 said:


> I've fished my Frontier 210, with a 25" hpdi, several times out of CC, AP, and Port A. I'll admit had I not had someone in the boat that knew the area, I'd have been in trouble several times. But I never stuck it and each time we netted plenty of fish.
> 
> Knowing the area is important for any bay system regardless of the boat you are in. I think super skinny boats will only get you in more trouble if you don't know the area...bout like a 16 year old having a 4x4 for his first vehicle.
> 
> I don't think you can go wrong with the Fro. Good luck and post pics!


One issue with putting the SHO on this hull is its shaft length (20" and the 2104 needs a 25" if my research is correct). What would be your recommended fix for that? I really want to put a 200 on this hull. Is it ok to put a 12" set back on the jack plate or should I find a 200 with a 25" shaft option? I really don't want to put more than around 500lbs on the back. Would more cause an issue with the back end riding low and filling with water?

Noticed the 200 Verado has a 25" shaft? Anywhere close to performance specs of the SHO?

Thanks for the support!


----------



## RedHeadFisher (Sep 29, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> You can fish the entire King Ranch shoreline and Baffin in the frontier. The water depth is at least 3 feet everywhere you go. The only time you will run into trouble is hopping over the spoil banks from the intercoastal but there are lots of cuts and channels that are plenty deep for that boat to cross over. Pretty much every guide in the area runs a Haynie HO which is a big deep vee hull and they have no problem fishing most areas. Those Yamaha SHO's are fine engines as well.


They don't sell frontier, but any thoughts or knowledge of the blazer 2200 fisherman? Seems similar to the Frontier on fit and finish

Thanks my friend!


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

RedHeadFisher said:


> One issue with putting the SHO on this hull is its shaft length (20" and the 2104 needs a 25" if my research is correct). What would be your recommended fix for that? I really want to put a 200 on this hull. Is it ok to put a 12" set back on the jack plate or should I find a 200 with a 25" shaft option? I really don't want to put more than around 500lbs on the back. Would more cause an issue with the back end riding low and filling with water?
> 
> Noticed the 200 Verado has a 25" shaft? Anywhere close to performance specs of the SHO?
> 
> Thanks for the support!


I've seen at least 2 2104s being sold new with a 200 SHO by two different dealers via the net so I'd assume it can be done. Obviously there are pros and cons to what some people call "band-aiding" a 25" transom with a 20" shaft so do your homework.

When I was looking for my 210, I knew I wanted a 200 and looked at the 200 SHO with a big jackplate. I called Bill Kenner and spoke with him about the subject and he stated that due to the design of the deck drain in the 210 that he did not recommend it. He explained that it only pushes the weight of the engine further back which then allows more water in and the already poorly designed drain system cannot keep up.

I've since read on THT that someone called and posed the same question to him but with the 2104 and he "OKed" it because of the new deck drain design but I have not verified that. I can attest to the fact that the new deck drain design in the 2104 is far superior to that of the 210.

I can't comment on the performance comparison with the Merc and the SHO. I will say that you are doing the right thing by not settling with a 150. While I love my 200, I have no doubts the boat would eat up a 250 just the same. This hull is VERY stable WOT and just flat out loves to run.

If a 200 Yamaha 25" is a must for you, I'd keep my eyes peeled for the new F200 25" from Yamaha set to debut summer '13 I believe. Seems like I read it was an inline 4 which should cut down on weight. Of course you won't get the deal you will with the SHO and you'd have to wait a bit.

I think your best bet is to call Bill Kenner and ask him for yourself. I've called the number listed on K2's website and several times he has answered the phone himself. If he doesn't, ask for him. He's very reachable. Who better to answer your question than the man that built the boat!


----------



## bthompjr24 (Jun 29, 2010)

RedHeadFisher said:


> They don't sell frontier, but any thoughts or knowledge of the blazer 2200 fisherman? Seems similar to the Frontier on fit and finish
> 
> Thanks my friend!


I used to work for a dealer that sold the blazer series. The fit and finish is far superior on the frontier than the 2200. 2200 had unfinished boxes with now rod lockers and has a narrower beam. Something comparable would be the 2220 fisherman from blazer but would still go with frontier hands down. Have been In them quite a bit and for being a 21' boat that wider beam does it some true justice. Drier and MORE room. If close to Baytown come on by and check them out here at Reynolds Marine.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

RedHeadFisher said:


> They don't sell frontier, but any thoughts or knowledge of the blazer 2200 fisherman? Seems similar to the Frontier on fit and finish
> 
> Thanks my friend!


Call them and ask for a test ride in the Blazer and judge for yourself, they make a good boat but it may not have the same fit and finish as the Frontier so make sure you take a good hard look. Also you asked about putting a SHO on that Frontier. A lot of dealers are rigging the SHO's on 25" transoms and it's working just fine. Putting a 12 or 14 inch Jackplate seems to cure the problem on a lot of boats. You should call the dealer and see if they have been rigging the SHO's on the Frontier you're looking at. You can also call Bill Kenner and ask him. The Verado 200 is also a good option since it's the only Verado that weighs the same as a 2 stroke 200 and weighs the same as the 200 SHO. There are plenty of Mercury and Yamaha service centers in the Corpus area so that isn't a problem.


----------



## StevenPituch (Jan 1, 2011)

I purchased my Frontier from Ronnies in Corpus. Ask for Big Al. He is a very nice person and a great person to know if you are buying a boat.

I have also spoken with Mr. Kenner who was extremely helpful when I needed advice.

Steve Pituch


----------



## RedHeadFisher (Sep 29, 2012)

you guys have been a HUGE help. After talking with dealers here's the scoop...

To get the frontier i will have to settle for the f150 to keep it in my price range. it would come with a jack plate as well.

i can get the Sundance with an f150 (which is it's max hp) loaded with ipilot, power pole, trim tabs, jack plate & gps/chartplotter for the same price as the frontier with only a 150 & jp...

based on this what are you guy's opinion. Should i still lean towards the frontier with a 150 (which most say is under powered) and add things over time? or should i go with the sundance loaded?

*both are 2013 models and motors

thanks again!


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

I wouldn't say the f150 is in the 'underpowered' category. It works everyday for the vast majority of Frontier owners but for some (that either regularly fish with lot of folks or just like speed) it just isn't enough. Propped just right, it is close to the 200hpdi out of the hole and only 5-7 slower on top end. A yamaha f115 on the 2104 would be underpowered. That f150 is a fine engine and if taken care of, will last a very long time.

If you are a speed demon, you may not be happy. If at 47-50 mph trimmed out, you think you'll want more, then either keep looking or keep saving. For me, when I'm wide open at 47 and know I still have 10mph more from trim, I'm happy. Althought I still want more. :spineyes:

Test drive both. Only you can determine if the boat has the right layout, HP, etc. Do NOT settle. Boats will always be there.


----------



## RedHeadFisher (Sep 29, 2012)

ATX 4x4 said:


> Test drive both. Only you can determine if the boat has the right layout, HP, etc. Do NOT settle. Boats will always be there.


Thanks! Appreciate the wisdom


----------



## wadefish1 (Nov 19, 2008)

*Sundance*

Just wondering, wouldn't Sundance's Sea Born line be closer to Frontier for comparison, price, utility, resale, etc? We carry Frontier, Sundance, Sea Born and the Vapor lines of boats. Looking at them everyday it's just my opinion if you were going to compare the Frontier it seems the Sea Born ( which is Sundance's name for their V style/ family fishing boat. The 21 Frontier and the Sea born are close in pricing and features. Even the 23' Sea Born will still be priced in the 30's so a bigger more comfortable boat than many of the 21's on the market seems like something to consider. Additionally we carry the Sundance skiffs, Triton LTS series, Blackjack, and Shearwater in the bay boat style of boat. Please call the store and ask for me (Frank 281-443-2600) if you have any questions. I'd be glad to visit with you. Looking forward to talking with you. Regards,Frank


----------



## matrixmike (Oct 7, 2009)

I have a 2104 with a Suzuki 175 on it. I love it. The mileage is great and trimmed out by myself I can get over 54mph. It will jump up on plane no problem with 3 adults. Best of all it is almost $4000 less than the SHO.


----------



## Frontier2104 (Jul 16, 2012)

matrixmike said:


> I have a 2104 with a Suzuki 175 on it. I love it. The mileage is great and trimmed out by myself I can get over 54mph. It will jump up on plane no problem with 3 adults. Best of all it is almost $4000 less than the SHO.


What prop/size you running on that 175?


----------



## matrixmike (Oct 7, 2009)

It is a 23x143/4 Suzuki


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

If the SeaBorn had rear seats like a Nautic Star it would be on my short list.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

matrixmike said:


> I have a 2104 with a Suzuki 175 on it. I love it. The mileage is great and trimmed out by myself I can get over 54mph. It will jump up on plane no problem with 3 adults. Best of all it is almost $4000 less than the SHO.


Sounds like a great combo. Pics?


----------



## wadefish1 (Nov 19, 2008)

*things change!*



redexpress said:


> If the SeaBorn had rear seats like a Nautic Star it would be on my short list.


Don't know your location. If you're close to our store check the Sea Borns with the rear jump seats. if your short list is about to become a buying list we already capable of offering you boat show pricing. Even more savings without paying seven dollars for an adult beverage! Give me a call ( Frank 281-443-2600) if you want me to send some pictures or anything else I can do for you. Regards, Frank


----------



## matrixmike (Oct 7, 2009)

ATX 4x4 said:


> Sounds like a great combo. Pics?


Here is the day I picked her up.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

I really like the grey and black. Haven't seen Frontier do that one yet...very nice.


----------



## RedHeadFisher (Sep 29, 2012)

You guys have been a huge help!

What are your thoughts on putting a 200 Optimax on the 2104? (I believe it comes in a 25in shaft and seems to be considerably less expensive than the verado) Anyone running this or a similar setup with performance specs?

Thanks again!


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=254707&highlight=Frontier

Scroll down to kd504. He's got a 200 opti. Maybe he'll chime in on how he likes it.


----------

